# Bobcats waive Brevin Knight



## onetwo88 (Jul 16, 2002)

Charlotte Bobcats Executive Vice President of Basketball Operations Bernie Bickerstaff today announced that the team has waived Brevin Knight.

The 5-10,170-pound guard appeared in 180 games in three seasons for the Bobcats and averaged 10.8 points, 8.3 assists, 2.3 rebounds and 2.0 steals in 30.8 minutes. Charlotte originally signed Knight as a free agent on August 31, 2004.

from http://www.insidehoops.com


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

*Re: Bobcats cut Brevin Knight*

Why the hell did they do that?

As a favor?

How many games (combined) have Sean May, Emeka Okafor, Jason Richardson, Gerald Wallace and Raymond Felton missed in the last 2 years?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Bobcats cut Brevin Knight*

This is absolutely stupid.I guess it's great for Brevin.We're going to set him loose on a market where about ten teams needs points desperately and he's about the fourth best point guard available if you think that Steve Blake is better than him.He's probably going to end up with a nice deal,maybe a chance at a ring


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: Bobcats cut Brevin Knight*

What the hell is this. We've been talking about this for about a week so obviously it wasn't anything new so why the hell did we not pick someone to replace him. This offseason already sucks

I guess McInnis is coming back? not much else we can bring in since we aren't going to have any cap


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Bobcats cut Brevin Knight*

Right now we have close to 20 million in capspace before we sign Gerald.Without going into how you explain to Gerald why he should take less money than a guy who produced about 70% what he did last year while being about 10% as good a defender,We should have approximately ten million left.Only guy we could pick up who might be better than Brevin would be Steve Blake,but we'd have to overpay him.More than likely we overpay some chucking idiot like Chucky Atkins,Jannero Pargo or such.That's about all that is available...Hell those guys make McInnis look like a capable backup...But none of them would ever threaten to take minutes away from Raymond.

That's the most retarded reason for a move I've ever heard of.If Raymond can't keep Brevin Knight on the bench as his backup then he sucks.If he is threatened by having a competent backup,then he's never going to be worthy of the faith this organization and it's fans have put in him.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Bobcats cut Brevin Knight*

wow, I don't understand this move at all...


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Bobcats cut Brevin Knight*

Actually I forgot that BK goes for 4.2M so at this point we have 28.5 million in salary under contract which leaves us approximately 25 million in capspace.If I'm Gerald Wallace I would look at Richardson's contract and say this guy is a damned bum compared to me.I hope he doesn't though.
Of course we have to re-sign Gerald and then it's time to discuss Emeka's extension,but that topic deserves it's own thread probably...I really hate to think about it.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

*Re: Bobcats cut Brevin Knight*

Isn't there some sort of protection that if they waive Brevin before some certain time, it went down to like $2M. Anyways, it was stupid of the team to do so. Trade him for a second rounder, anything for christ sake. Something has to be better than nothing.


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

*Re: Bobcats cut Brevin Knight*

Yup, 's pretty bad. Not quite as bad as the Suns management, but still bad..

Who have they traded away over the years? Luol Deng, Nate Robinson, Sergio Rodriguez, Rudy Fernandez... (possibly more)

What have they got to show for it? Alando Tucker.
As for the Boris Diaw trade - yes, they got 3 (?) first rounders as well as Boris Diaw - but those first rounders have turned into who? Kurt Thomas and Alando Tucker (oh, and Jackson Vroman)

Christ..


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: Bobcats cut Brevin Knight*

This move makes no sense. At least use him to get a draft pick or something. Just letting him go for nothing when he still has good value? Nice one...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Bobcats cut Brevin Knight*

You're probably overselling his value. I doubt a 32 year old Brevin Knight is going to get 4.2 million on the open market. They probably tried to move him last trade deadline but couldn't get anything worthwhile. The major problem I see here is that the Bobcats after re-signing Wallace, have needs on their bench. I would look to guys like Joe Smith and PJ Brown to fortify the frontcourt. They should be cheap and could be a strong presence in the locker room.

If that doesn't work, I'd also look at Camby, who is only making 7 million per year for a future pick and maybe Othella Harrington. Then Denver gets under the luxury tax which is what they want to do. Because of their ability to absorb contracts, the Bobcats actually have some flexibility.

If they got Camby and brought PJ Brown back on a two year deal as a mentor. Need to find a good backup for Felton, as McInnis won't cut it. I'd like to see Steve Blake if possible also.

G - Felton/Blake (FA)
G - Richardson/Carroll
F - Wallace/Hermann/Morrison
F - Okafor/PJ Brown (FA)/May/Davidson
C - Camby (trade)/Brezec/Hollins

I think if that is the roster or close to it, they got themselves a team that can compete for the playoffs. That's all you ask. You got to get there first.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Bobcats cut Brevin Knight*

Well it does make sense if that dope Bonnell is right(for the first time in his life apparently) about MJ going after Billups.At the time I said that was a ridiculous idea,but now I see that this is exactly what we should expect.The dumber an idea is the more likely it is our front office is going to do it.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: Bobcats cut Brevin Knight*

This sucks. This is why I try not to get attached to the Bobcats. Stupid decisions.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Bobcats cut Brevin Knight*

Come to Houston Brevin.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Bobcats cut Brevin Knight*

I don't think BK loses a dime on this deal.I'd love it if we could bring him back at a smaller price,but someone is going to offer him a nice short term deal out of desperation.He could back up almost anywhere in the league for a year or two.Quite a few places where he could start.Cleveland would be silly not to take a shot at getting him.They've only got one guard on their roster who's better than him and Gibson is a SG who can play the point.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: Bobcats cut Brevin Knight*

I don't think his salary counts anything against the cap. We paid the 1.5 million buyout to have him removed from our pay roll. That's what I hope atleast and if it's not true then this move makes even less sense


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Bobcats cut Brevin Knight*

http://hoopshype.com/salaries/charlotte.htm
According to this he counts 1.5 million against the cap this year and we've got 34.24 million in salaries now.That would leave just over 19 million if the cap is still 53 point something million like it was last year.In other words you can probably expect us to re-sign Gerald and then do something else that would leave us with no capspace and we'll end up over the cap substantially when/if we extend Emeka.

I don't think that counts wasting a million on Jared Dudley either.

I guess that once we're over the cap we could use the MLE to make another stupid move.Maybe someone needs to remind Adam Morrison that we don't have to give him that 4 million next year.If what I am speculating on happens and he continues to suck we won't have the luxury of exercising his option next year.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: Bobcats cut Brevin Knight*

So I guess Carroll's gone as well? I can't see him taking a discount since this is probably the only time he'll be able to cash in and we need to go get a backup PG so that'll take up the money we were going to give to him


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Bobcats cut Brevin Knight*

I don't remember what Matt got last year.Emeka's extension won't count until next year actually....If we get a cheap backup point we'll have money for Matt...But if we went after Williams or Billups that would put us over the cap.If we went after any other high dollar FA's and went over the cap we could use part of the MLE(6 million) on Matt or anyone else.I really haven't thought about what Carroll will cost...I'd two or three million would be close.
After looking him up at basketball-reference.com he made 1.188 last year.Actually we might go after Kapono to replace him,but he'd be relatively expensive.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: Bobcats cut Brevin Knight*

Kapono's more of a though 3 isn't he? He and Carroll play similarly but I'd think were way overloaded at the SF position now. My guess is if Carroll leaves DA or Alan Anderson gets brought back for cheap


----------



## dnbman (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: Bobcats cut Brevin Knight*

We've already let Kapono go once. Carroll is about as good as Kapono and more beloved in Charlotte. I think we'll resign him for a contract around 3 million.


----------

